# got my little girl last night



## versagirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the forum! its awesome that you all are around. I got a little Hedgie girl yesterday shes between 10-11 weeks, very friendly and active and sweet. I was looking around and I had her running around my living room and she was fine, but in her cage she kept scratching herself, I see a lot of you use a piece of fleece rather then litter, right now I'm using carefresh should I just take that out?

Here is a camera phone picture of her, dident want to scare her with a big camera in her face just yet 









Also, I'm in the process of reading the primer, its very helpfull!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

She's gorgeous! *steals her before anyone else can* 

Welcome to the forum! And congratulations on your new little girl!

Most people prefer to use liners instead of carefresh because carefresh can cause problems if accidentally ingested. With liners you don't have to worry about that. I would use carefresh as a litter pan bedding at the most, not as a total cage bedding--and even then I'm not too fond of it, I just use a paper towel. I would recommend switching to liners. You can use a piece of fleece cut to cage size or buy specially made ones. Nancy sells liners on her site: http://freewebs.com/thehedgieden/.


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

My hedgehog kept getting carefresh caught in her nose and ears. Sometimes the dust would crust around her eyes. I would recommend only using it for litter if you still have a bunch of it around.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome! Your hedgehog is so cute! (aren’t they all?) 

Taking out the CareFresh and replacing it with a fleece liner is up to you. I started with CareFresh but replaced it because it is dusty and gets everywhere! If you would like to replace it you can make a liner with a piece of flannel and fleece sewn together. (the flannel goes on top when in the cadge.) If you want a liner but don't want to make one nancy sells them.

The scratching could be because your hedgehog is quilling or the dust from the CareFresh could be bugging her skin.


----------



## versagirl (Feb 16, 2009)

looks like I'll be going to the fabric shop after work, cheaper just to make one myself. thanks for the info!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

versagirl said:


> looks like I'll be going to the fabric shop after work, cheaper just to make one myself. thanks for the info!


You can also see if Target/Marshal's/Homegoods (if you have one in your area) has micro-fleece blankets on sale and just cut them to size.. That's what I do =) Last time I got a king size fleece blanket for $17 and I got about 9 liners out of it


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

sebian said:


> versagirl said:
> 
> 
> > looks like I'll be going to the fabric shop after work, cheaper just to make one myself. thanks for the info!
> ...


Just fleece doesn't work as well as flannel and fleece. The flannel makes it easer to wash and helps it last longer.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, I just wanted to say, she's BEAUTIFUL!  She's so cute! I want to get a white hedgie now! (sorry Lily!) :lol:


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

hedgie love said:


> Just fleece doesn't work as well as flannel and fleece. The flannel makes it easer to wash and helps it last longer.


Ours get changed every night, so there's really no time for them to get too gross. Nothing has fallen apart either, and we've been using them for at least a year.

And yes, Versagirl, she's such a cutie (I forgot to tell you that in my OP =D)


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

sebian said:


> hedgie love said:
> 
> 
> > Just fleece doesn't work as well as flannel and fleece. The flannel makes it easer to wash and helps it last longer.
> ...


Just repeating what Nancy told me.


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

She looks just like my Ace!!! Does she have any black spots on her?


----------



## versagirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Nope, she dosent have any colored spots, all white. Boy is she a sweetheart shes likes to cuddle up so much! although I was walking around barefoot last night and stepped on a quill she had lost and that really was not pleasent....but I still love her!


----------

